# Billing for Nitrous Oxide for analgesia



## annmazzolla (May 29, 2019)

I am new to OBGYN and our office has recently started using Nitrous Oxide for analgesia in some OBGYN procedures. Does anyone know the code and correct billing for this? Any guidance will be greatly appreciated. The best code we have found is 01999.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (May 30, 2019)

Yes, per CPT Assistant (Aug 2014 and May 2015) you should use 01999. 

According to my research the service often converts to an epidural. When that happens the stop time for the N2O should be noted and the epidural fully documented and reported with the appropriate neuraxial labor code.


----------

